# Smoked Brussels Sprouts Stalk



## Sven Svensson (Jan 2, 2022)

When my wife agreed to our New Year’s Eve menu she told me I have include some kind of healthy veg to balance out everything else I was making. Awhile back I saw something that inspired me and as I was shopping I just happened across a giant full stalk of Brussels sprouts. So I took the liberty of making some additions while trying to keep it simple. In most of the nooks and crannies I jammed in some freshly cured bacon I had yet to smoke/cook. I picked a couple of fresh lemons from our tree and made small wedges and crammed those in as well. I gave it a coating of olive oil and the same beef rub I sued on the ribeye roast. Into the smoker it went with the other goodies. When the roast was done I foiled it up and brought it inside. I cranked up the smoker to 375 and I finished cooking the sprouts. It turned out fantastic and was a very fun new veggie to make.







Lots of bacon cubes and lemon wedges stuffed everywhere I could. You can almost see the healthy Brussels sprouts if you look hard enough.






Into the smoker with the ribeye roast and the bowl of onions with a bit of rendered beef fat.






Put the sprouts on the plate with the ribeye to make it all look more healthy.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 3, 2022)

Your sprouts could serve double duty as a center piece.  Pretty work!    

I've never seen stalks of sprouts around here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice job on the sprouts. They look beautiful. I did some like that a couple years back and people were amazed. Alot of trouble though lol


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice looking meal . Love Brussels sprouts . They used to sell the whole stalks here , but haven't seen them in years .


----------



## Steve H (Jan 3, 2022)

Great looking meal! I love Brussels sprouts as well. Had them on Christmas. Halved with salt pork and fresh lemon juice.  I've only had them on a stalk a couple times. Never smoked it though. Great idea. And it looks awesome.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 3, 2022)

What an idea, we eat Brussel sprouts at least once a week .  We get them on stalks in the spring and I will try to remember this, good luck with that.  Great idea.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2022)

Very cool idea! We’re big Brussels sprout fans, but normally do hollandaise sauce or just EVOO S&P. Thank you for sharing this part of your epic meal.


----------

